# Bird That Looks Like It Died Yesterday Turns Out to Be 46,000 Years Old



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Yep, you read that right...

Lol, this bird couldn't possibly have just flown in?


'On Jacquelyn Gill’s first day doing field work at the Siberian permafrost caves during the summer of 2018, a local fossil hunter approached her with a dead bird in his hands. (Is that how archaeologists work?) The translator hadn’t yet arrived, but from the freshly dead look of the bird, Gill assumed it had just recently flown into the cave and died. A modern bird was of little interest to her team, which had flown to this remote region and trekked for miles to study remnants of the last ice age. The man, however, was persistent in offering her the dead bird.

Finally, the translator showed up and revealed what the fossil hunter was trying to tell Gill: The bird was ancient, one of the first frozen bird carcasses ever found in a late Pleistocene permafrost deposit'

Yep, it's as easy as that! 

Full fairytale Lol


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-02-21 20:55:56Reaction Score: 1




> This week, scientists have published a description of the bird—an approximately 46,000-year-old female horned lark, a bird still common across the Northern Hemisphere today—telling the story of a vastly different ecosystem from the one where the fossil hunters dig today.


I will second your LOL on this one. They are maintaining our minds quite successfully..


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-02-21 22:21:16Reaction Score: 1


Bless you, _@Timeshifter_. You own this "sarcastic discoveries" subforum. 

The chicken in my freezer doesn't look this fresh and that's only after a couple weeks!


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2020-02-21 22:23:39Reaction Score: 1


Still edible in my book.
Use lots of hot peppers.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-22 17:20:19Reaction Score: 0


Tastes like Chicken.


----------

